# How much do Dexters cost?



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I love the idea of having a Dexter but.........they seem kinda costly.
I have a jersey heifer now, what a hay pig. She shoves the horse off his hay too.
I do not want or need a LOT of milk for our family. Anyone want to trade? :shrug: 
We live in central PA.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Usually the cows are around 1000 to 1200.
The bulls sell for 700. or 800.
Recently saw one bull for sale for 1500. Too much, IMHO. Figure about 400# to 500# of meat, and that starts getting expensive. Bulls are always available. They aren't as rare as they once were but the price is still up there. And they aren't exactly easy to find available unless you live in Missouri. You may have to travel to find them near you. There are a few breeders in PA.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

How much do you want for the heifer and how old is she? I can use all the milk she makes and have been wanting a jersey for about forever now. I have family in PA and could maybe make a trip to pick her up and visit family all at the same time, if the price is right.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm almost sure Dexters are no more expensive than (registered) Jerseys if you figure it by the pound.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for the offer farmergirl, but I can't give her up until I find a replacement. If you send me your e-mail and address I will keep it on hand till I find a smaller cow.

Does anyone know of any specific PA breeders for dexters?


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

lorian said:


> .
> 
> Does anyone know of any specific PA breeders for dexters?


Check out this forum:

http://www.dakodan.net/dexters/forum/index.php


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

You can find a list of breeders in Pennsylvania as well as Dexters for sale at either of the two sites:

http://www.dextercattle.org/

http://www.purebreddextercattle.org/

A Dexter is a very good choice for what you want. They eat less and give a little less milk.

I can't help you with a Dexter cow right now. My oldest heifers are too young for you.

Genebo
Paradise Farm
Dinwiddie County, VA


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

There is an ad on the New England Heritage Breed Conservatory site. Someone there is looking to sell or trade an open Dexter cow for a bred cow. The price is $650 for the cow.

http://www.nehbc.org/market.html

This is a cool site.

Genebo
Paradise Farm
Dinwiddie County, VA


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Please,
what does "open' mean?


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

An unbred cow/heifer...


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

I'd swap you if I was anywhere near PA. I'm in Arkansas though.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

Marcia Read is in Western Pa. [email protected]
she may be able to help you out.

Carol K


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

So Patt, you'd swap me for a Dexter?

Another reason I'd rather have a smaller cow is that my Jersey seems to have it in for my 3 yr. old. Either that or she just wants to play. But whenever he comes into the pasture with us, if he wanders from us at all she runs after him and head butts him to the ground and then stares at him till he tries to get up. She doesn't seem to have harmful intentions but it's too dangerous. She even head=butted him off his little ride -on John Deere, she stuck her head right through the fence (he was outside the pasture!)_ and pushed him off! 

Are all cows so......um.....playful??


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

If you were closer.  
You definately need to nip the problem with your heifer and your child in the bud soon! Our cows were afraid the first time they saw my nieces, they had only seen adult sized people before that. I've never had a cow act like yours before maybe someone else has and can advise you.


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

I had a Brown Swiss several years ago that was like a huge puppy dog, very playful.

Ginger was in heat almost 3 weeks ago, and went after my 16 year old grandson, all 1500# of her. Luckily my Great Pyr, Sissy, got between the two of them and backed her down. He's not small, probably 5'11" and 175#. She wants to mount everything when she's in heat!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lorian, I'd definitely put a stop to this immediately! A sharp smack on the nose. You need to let this cow know her place in the 'family herd', including that your son is ranked higher than her.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Is there a good book you could reccomend about "training" cows?
Like the cow whisperer or something? I have smacked her, with sticks as have my older children, but she seems to know that the little ones can't hurt her.
Is this playful or aggressive behavior?
Maybe I should start a new thread about how to get your cow to behave?


----------

